# Topics > Space > Organisations >  National Centre of Space Research (CNES), Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - cnes.fr

youtube.com/CNESespace

facebook.com/CNESFrance

twitter.com/CNES

linkedin.com/company/cnes

instagram.com/cnes_france

CNES on Wikipedia

Projects:

Pléiades constellation

----------


## Airicist

Live: Landing Philae

Streamed live on Nov 12, 2014

----------

